# What's everyone's typical target round?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

When U go shoot your semi-autos, what brand of FMJ do U tend to shoot? CCI Blazer, WWB, Blazer Brass? Something else?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Always WWB for practice, whether 9mm or .380.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

As I usually put 400 rds. or more thru the 45's each month I use WWB,or I would be broke(okay...more broke than I alredy am:mrgreen: )


----------



## billdeserthills (Oct 5, 2006)

*Best Target Ammo I*

have found. You might bve tired of this already but I can't say enough good things about the Fiocchi Ammo. I have only tried the .45 acp so far, but I am really happy with how well I can shoot with it in my guns!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I roll my own. About 5oo+ in .45acp. About 400 .357s. and what ever else I can get my hands on.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

In 9mm I shoot Blazer, WWB and RemUMC. In 45 my reloads with 230 plated or fmj bullet.


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Rem UMC, Federal AE, or Independence


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I load all my own ammo, other than 22 LR I don't buy any at all. In my 45's most of my shooting is with 230gr LRN Moly bullets, in the 40 180gr hard cast lead, the 9mm either 115gr RN or 117gr LRN. 

I guess you're not interested in pistols.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Handloads 95% of the time!!! Cheaper, more accurate.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Mostly reloads. As long as it's in brass, I shoot it...


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

My Sig likes Fiocchi and Remington most. I can't use the Blazer aluminum for it. But my Bersa eats those little aluminum ones up, loves them. Hates Fiocchi. So the Bersa gets Remington or Blazer aluminum.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

WWB.

Its about all Walmart handles down here.

WM


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

I us WWB for 9mm and lead reloads for 45 and 38.


----------



## screwman (May 15, 2006)

Penn or NEB 200gr. LSWC over 5.1gr. of 231. A couple of mags of WWB afterwords to knock the lead out.


Mike


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

I either use HSM or Magtech.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

I use .45 acp swc lead reloads from Zero in Cullman, AL. They are great. they will special load target loads for about 10 cents a round. They will ship it to my door for thatprice. Now. that it bulk boxed. they are still very reasonable on their 50rnd boxes.


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Reload with whatever bullet I can find that's cheap. At my skill level another inch or 4 in any direction doesn't make that much difference. Currently using Hornady 180gr HP-XTP in my Sig .40 S&W. 

Have been using WWB, Fiocchi, CCI blazer brass, and again, anything that's cheap.

ciao!

leam


----------

